
I Stoppped Using Google Adsense - zooboole
https://phpocean.com/blog/article/why-i-want-to-stop-using-google-adsense/104
======
briannasusnak
If you’re looking for a private-by-design ad network/Adsense alternative that
doesn’t do any tracking, check out ContextCue.com. We recently launched and
would love to get your feedback/thoughts to make it better.

